# Ulster Bank HR section changed since 2009 (please help)



## maxie2013 (10 Apr 2013)

Hi there,

I worked with Ulster Bank for 10 years and took voluntary redundancy in 2009. I am trying to get in touch with human resources as the old contact number i had for them back in 2009 does not seem to work. I need to get in touch with them as i am changing jobs and wish to get a reference.

Can anybody help with this, or have the up to date contact number.
I live in Australia now so i would need the prefix that i would use to ring from here. 

Thanks!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Apr 2013)

The title of your post is too vague. Please   it in line with the Posting Guidelines. 

Please read the  before posting again on Askaboutmoney.

Responses to posts with vague or meaningless titles are removed.

If the title is not edited within a reasonable time, the post will be deleted.

Brendan
Administrator


----------



## Palerider (10 Apr 2013)

Ph 0035316084000 UB Georges Quay, tell them what you require and they will route your call, probably to the U.K. or provide another number for you.


----------

